# interaktive Weltkarte



## Guest (12. Jun 2007)

Hi!

Ich möchte als Teil eines Quiz-Spiels eine Weltkarte auf dem Bildschirm abbilden (in der nur Grenzen eingezeichnet sind), der Benutzer soll dann auf eine Nation klicken können und der Name der Nation soll ausgegeben werden.

Wie würdet ihr die Informationen zu den einzelnen Nationen speichern? Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit, als für jede Nation ein Polygon zu erstellen, welches ich dann auf Kollision mit dem Mauszeiger teste?

Wasser, Grenze und Land haben dabei verschiedene Farben (blau, schwarz, grau). Kann ich die Erstellung der Polygon wenigstens irgendwie Automatisieren?

Würde mich über Anregungen freuen.


----------



## Quaxli (12. Jun 2007)

Ein Lösungsmöglichkeit, die mir noch einfällt, wäre die Folgende, wobei von der Größe und Detailgrad Deiner Weltkarte abhängt, wie praktikabel das Ganze ist:

Du erstellst eine "Schattenkarte", auf der Du die Länder unterschiedlich einfärbst. Dein Programm lädt beide Karten als Image. Die normale Karte zum Anzeigen, die Schattenkarte zur Landermittlung. Wenn jetzt auf die normale Karte geklickt wird, liest Du über die Koordinaten den Farbwert aus der Schattenkarte und kannst das Land zuordnen.

Ob das für Dich ein Alternative ist, mußt Du selbst entscheiden - wie gesagt, es hängt vom Detailgrad ab. Prinzipiell kannst Du über einige Grafikprogramme, wie z. B. Gimp die RGB-Werte für eine Farbe festlegen und auch so über Java wieder abfragen und hättest somit z. B. mehrere Rottöne zur Verfügung.

Ich habe diese Technik mal für ein Jump and Run getestet, bei der über die Farbwerte einzelner Tiles die Kollisionsabfrage gesteuert wurde. Vorteil dieser Lösung wäre auf jeden Fall, daß Du das angeklickte Land sehr genau ermitteln kannst.


----------



## masta // thomas (12. Jun 2007)

Deine Idee ist ziemlich cool, Quaxli


----------



## Guest (12. Jun 2007)

Cool! Richtig geile Idee. Super vielen Dank!!


----------



## Quaxli (13. Jun 2007)

Danke, danke. Ich werde ja noch größenwahnsinnig


----------

